# اهداف المحاكاة(simulation) في الصناعة



## ابــو دعــيج (3 يوليو 2006)

المحاكاة اصبحت طريق النجاح لكثير من المصانع. واصبح تستخدم في الصناعة لثلاثة اهداف:
1- تحديد كمية المعدات والمكائن والعمال:
1-1:عدد ونوع وتخطيط المكينة في كل workstation
1-2:احتياجيات معدات المناولة ومعدات النقل
1-3:مواقع وسعة المخزن المؤقت(buffer)
1-4:حساب كمية العمال المطلوبه
1-5:حساب عدد ساعات العمل(shifts)
.
.
.
الخ....

2-تقييم الاداء
2-1:Throughput analysis
​Time-in-system analysis.
Bottleneck analysis​


----------



## ابــو دعــيج (4 يوليو 2006)

*تعليق على الموضوع*

لو سمحت اطلع على الموضوع كامل في الاعلى


----------

